# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  MULTI MIXER IZZY

## MEN1979

Καλημέρα σας..έχω πρόβλημα με ένα mixer izzy..το βάζω στην πρίζα και οταν το πατάω να δουλέψει μετα απο 5 δευτερα υπερθερμένεται και βγάζει καπνους.εχει κανεις ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει?large_e450.jpg

----------


## konman

Κουραστηκε και ειπε να παρει συνταξη.
Το μοτερ ειναι καμενο.

----------

